# Our New Journey!



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to share our news with you.

We have decided to go down the adoption route.

The truth is that we both want to be a mummy and daddy.  

Our journey is just beginning and we are currently waiting to go to the open evening on 5th July. 

Laine x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Laine

Thsi is so exciting for you both - i had hoped that one day your journey would be starting again and this is just wonderful, you will make a fantastic mummy and i cant wait to hear that you have been chosen to be a child or childrens special mummy.

Oh brilliant - good luck with the open evening and will be here sharing your journey.

Mel, Tony and Jess
x      x            x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Laine and Justin

I am simply OVERJOYED for you, this has cheered me up no end on a very sad day for us.

I am so so excited for you

Lots of love

Lou xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Laine

Thats great news. Wishing you loads of luck and success and look forward to seeing your news.

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine and Justin  
I just saw your profile and thought "FANTASTIC !!! and had to find out what was going on  
I am so so pleased for you both, you are going to make wonderful parents 

We went to an open day a few months ago, and it was excellent, we have no worries that that will be the route we take if we need to 

I am so happy for the both of you !!!!

Love Jo and Paul
cx x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Laine 

Such lovely news and wonderful journey to be embarking upon.  So very excited for you both 

Wishing you all the love and luck in the world

Jax
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Laine

So so excited for you Hunny  

Really really really pleased for you and looking forward to reading all your progress and hope it isnt too long before you're a mummy & daddy  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Laine

I'm so happy you have decided to take this route...will be sending you luck all the way ! 

With much love
Amanda xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Laine

Wonderful news to read tonight, wishing you all the very best on your journey.

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## sally75 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Laine 
just to wish you all the luck in the world,
take care of yourself and each other
Sal


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Laine 

I'm so pleased for you that you've chosen this route.  I always hoped it was a journey you'd eventually take as I know this will lead you to your children who are out there/soon to be out there waiting for their mummy and daddy   

Wishing you so much luck on your new journey   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Laine

Wow, how exciting!! The start of a fantastic journey! 

Can't wait to hear all about it!

Love Jules xxxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Laine,

I am delighted to read your wonderful news - wishing you all the luck in the world,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Laine,

Wonderful news!

I hope the path to your dream coming true is smooth.

There's one or more lucky children waiting just for you .. their Mummy!

I hope you and Justin have your family surrounding you soon.

Good luck to you both
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

wonderful news to log on to

Fantastic

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Laine

So pleased for you and Justin.  I will add you to our list.  Hope you have an enthralling journey to meet your children.

Love and luck
Karen x


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Laine and Justin,
So thrilled to read this news, you deserve this.  Your about to embark on the most exciting journey of your lives and I couldn't be happier for you.  Hope it all goes smoothly and as quickly as possible for you.
love and hugs
Karen XXXX


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Laine
Absolutely thrilled to bits for you - you must be so excited. Really, really thrilled you've made this decision. I look forward to reading of your journey to motherhood xxx

Heaps of love
Fee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Laine 
Just wanted to say all the luck in the world for you and Justin like the others have said there are lots of little ones waiting to be chosen by you both.
Will keep an eye on your journey
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Laine and Justin 

I am so happy for you both goodluck with everything i hope and pray all your dreams come through soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Dear laine,
Wonderful news !!! I wish you all the very best in your journey.
Lots of Love
Tj x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Laine

Just wanted to wish you all the very best as you start out on your new adventure. 

Superal


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww thanks so much for your support everyone, really appreciated!


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Laine


I was so happy for you when I saw this post tonight.  You so deserve to be a mummy and maybe we can hold hands because I am waiting to hear for a date to attend our first meeting.

Take care to you both

Alison


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi again Laine,

C has asked me to pass her love and best wishes on to you for the journey ahead.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Laine, fantastic news.

Look forward to following your journey, through to you becoming mummy and daddy!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Fantastic.. big congratulations to you and dh... you will make great parents..
Sending you both lots of    

Ju x


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely news Laine....   I hope your journey is a very quick & smooth one....i'll keep my eye on you!  
luv
juel xx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi  Laine are my eyes open.. can not belive your hubbs is going to adoption root.. awwww im so so please for you and hubs..
congrats.. well done and 
well come to our adoption palls..xxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Laine
I am so happy to hear your decision to go down the adoption route. I was so hoping that you would. I just want to send you the best of luck and keep me posted on how you are doing
Love and hugs
Helen1
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Laine

Thanks for letting me know about your new and wonderful decision.
Wishing you and hubs all the best - you will make fabulous parents to an extremely lucky child.

Good luck 

lots of love
Kerry


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Good Luck Laine,

You have always been so helpful to everyone on Fertility Friends.

May all your dreams come true.

Love Rianna (formerly Danielle, but using my real name now and not my middle name)


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

I was so pleased to read your fantastic news Laine ~ good luck on your new exciting journey

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Indianna (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Laine

I am so glad you have decided to go public with your decision.  As you can see you have so many friends here that wish you well on your journey.

Good luck hun, I will be there every step of the way holding your hand.

Lots of love
Indianna xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Laine 

Just wanted to say how brave it is of you to make this decision.  I share your history... well unexplained and 8 years ttc... and this is such a hard decision to come to...well it was for us anyway, but something just clicked.  That doesn't mean to say we don't still have doubts, but we're just taking each day as it comes.

If you need to chat to someone in the same position, please feel free, although by the looks of it, you do have lots of people to talk to... LOL.

I've just completed the prep course, so am only a bit further on that you...

Best of luck...

Cx


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Dear Laine

Just wanted to wish you both loads of luck on your new journey.

Love
Topsy
xxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Laine

fabulous news - i am so delighted for you both - see  you over on the adoption thread 

LB
X


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi laine
I am so glad that you are going to find happiness and joy that you really do deserve....if anyone deserves to be a mum you do.....
I will miss you, but thankyou for being there i feel that i have always known you....lots of love astridxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Laine

I was delighted to read your news and look forward to reading about your adoption journey.

All the very best of luck to you.

Nicky xx


----------

